# What fetish does your cockapoo have?



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow has a fetish for labels, she removes them off everything - her toys, blankets, cushions, clothing, and here she is caught in the act of removing one from her bed .....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max loves feathers. I swear he uses them to floss!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah look at her face... Isn't that what I'm supposed to do???? x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin is the same with labels - will chew them off everything
Keeps him quiet though !!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Socks and knickers!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Meadow is gorgeous!! Lola can't see a tennis ball without trying to pick all the yellow fluff off with her teeth!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna loves tennis balls too, she has made stripping them into an art form!
Now feathers could become the next obsession, hopefully we'll escape the socks and knickers 

My old spaniel loved socks, and I often didn't know one was missing until I found it 'recycled' in the garden.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly goes crackers for the sticky roll paper you use for de fluffing your clothes... As soon as she sees me with the roller she comes FLYING waiting for me to rip a bit off 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Molly goes crackers for the sticky roll paper you use for de fluffing your clothes... As soon as she sees me with the roller she comes FLYING waiting for me to rip a bit off
> 
> xxx


What does she DO with it?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Von said:


> What does she DO with it?!


Well you tear off a sheet at a time (about size of toilet paper sheet) once its lost its stickiness... She just tosses it around for a bit, them rips it up, then I spend the rest of the day detaching it from her paws etc  

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a character she is!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, labels, knickers and socks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Both of mine love pants and socks!

Poppy also has a weird thing about licking my legs when i get out of the shower, even when she's licked all the water off, weirdo!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna does the licky thing too- she's particularly partial to Body Shop Shea butter


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami's is definately toilet tissue!! I have not had a roll on the acutal toilet roller in 9 months!! He will grab the end and RUN all over the house!! Looks like a crime scene all taped off!! We keep the bathroom doors closed all the time! He got a roll during the night about a week ago since my husband left the door open and I wish I had taken a picture!! Looked like it had snowed in our bedroom! Sooo . . I'm frantically hurrying to pick it all up as I had to go to work, and he is snatching all he can slavage to tear into even MORE pieces!!!
Carley's is any UNDERWARE!! YUK! She will grab and run like the hounds of Baskerville!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And can't they run when they've got something they shouldn't have!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Nanci, that is a brilliant image, I can just imagine the scene!! 

Lola is a big fan of post shower water/cream licking too!

N x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Sami's is definately toilet tissue!! I have not had a roll on the acutal toilet roller in 9 months!! He will grab the end and RUN all over the house!! Looks like a crime scene all taped off!! We keep the bathroom doors closed all the time! He got a roll during the night about a week ago since my husband left the door open and I wish I had taken a picture!! Looked like it had snowed in our bedroom! Sooo . . I'm frantically hurrying to pick it all up as I had to go to work, and he is snatching all he can slavage to tear into even MORE pieces!!!
> Carley's is any UNDERWARE!! YUK! She will grab and run like the hounds of Baskerville!!


Ha ha ha Nanci! And I thought i had a drama the other night! I remember when I was a child having a doberman puppy that love paper tissues and toilet roll. She once ripped up a whole box of tissues and it looked like it had snowed. So I can imagine the scene...hehehe  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin likes tissues - goes in my handbag to get them and under my pillow on my bed where he knows he'll usually find one then runs off with it and then I have no way of getting it off him !!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki loves paper tissues (although she hasn't discovered the loo roll in the toilet, yet!!)
It is horrifying how often she finds yucky bits of discarded tissue when we are out on walks - I can yell 'leave it!' as much as I like, but she just eats it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake loves rocks. He grabs them so fast and so often that I just randomly say drop it while we are walking and he almost always produces a rock. He has gotten too good at cheeking them so we have been really working on drop it and leave it. (of course leave it is predicated on actually seeing him go for it which I almost never do.)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Von..ginger does the same thing, she will take the labels off of every thing. she even managed to get the one stuck to the bottom of my office chair,,,and sticks, she will pick up every stick in the yard ,and that is a lot of sticks ,and she tries to bring them all in to the house,and now she is trying to carry off my fire wood ,,Haa Haa she is crazy ,but i love her,,,Lumpy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh sticks, I forgot sticks!! Jenna and Meadow LOVE sticks. "Take it outside!" is a constant refrain in our house. I'd trimmed the pines a few days ago, and came in to the kitchen to find a branch twice the size of Meadow in the middle of the kitchen floor, it was really funny watching her grab it and haul it back out before I'd even said a word.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My husbands slippers, labels and socks


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho loves socks and PLASTIC BOTTLES. Can't get enough of them if he finds a discarded one on his walks. He will trot around all proud of himself x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Underwear and footwear. Oinky pig (£6 from PAH and worth every penny of it). Tassles and fringes. Stairs (she now knows how to come down, and it's the new game - up and down, up and down, up and down, repeat, repeat...!).

Aren't they really funny!

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anything within reach that he is not supposed to have really, he chews labels but then usually continues on to destroy the item it was on! yes any plastic bottles are a must for him, he just got my sons drinking bottle and chewed the top off. Washing up sponges are a real favourite - or any sponges come to that.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi's current fetish is LEAVES. I can't walk through a pile of leaves at the moment without him trying to pounce on them. Quite hard to avoid leaves at the moment and I'm tripping over him constantly. If I kick them in the air he will jump really high to try and catch them. 

Roo is in to grabbing any of my daughters soft toys off her bed. If she gets upstairs she makes straight for her room, jumps on the bed and starts to "Kill" all her soft toys and toss them off the bed . Good job this usually happens when my daughter is at school. 

They both also love shredding any kind of paper or tissue and of course knickers and socks!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee has a shin pad fetish! He loves to chew sweaty shin pads and lick sweaty shins


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

The oldest most disgusting shoe she can find. And of course socks!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lets see.....Amiee Jane loves re-useable shopping bags, MY underwear (she ignores my husband's), My socks (again, ignores the husband), my hair ties, and licking between my toes when I'm not paying attention (like just now >_<)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well if you really wanted to see some thing funny , you should have seen ginger this morning when i let her out ,it snowed last night,well if you wanted to see a crazy dog, she was having a ball.at first she just stood there and looked at it and then she tasted it and then went nuts,we laughed our butts off. Lumpy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Can just imagine it Lumpy, I can't wait to see Meadow's reaction to her first snow! Jenna reacted very much like Ginger, and then snorkelled her way through it all over the garden.


----------



## beannie78 (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad to hear Todd is not the only one that has a fetish. Tissues, socks, pants, sticks and teddy bears, seems Todd has a few lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Socks, toilet paper and oven mitts are lady's favourite.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Harley loves tissue, toilet paper, paper towels and socks! I just got through re-rolling a paper towel roll that he used to decorate the living room!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Perhaps we could encourage all our 'things on a roll' lovers to help with the Christmas decorations


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

boycie loves my make up brushes and hair brushes but chews ears off teddies and clothes if they are wearing any! o
we had a cat for him which he ate ears nose and tail just chew and spits out not actually swallowing it then he takes it to bed to sleep ... poor little thing looked awful ha ha


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

None of us are owning up to poo obsessed 'poos...
rabbit poo, sheep poo, horse poo, bird poo, cow poo
Or maybe it is just Kiki!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sure it's not just Kiki! Jenna loves cowpats, especially if they have a dried crust on top - she removes this dung frisbee, and insists on presenting it to every human she meets. She is greeted with absolute delight, as you can imagine


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I was thinking of saving money on training treats and just bagging up the rabbit poo from the common, they are just the right size and I'm sure Frizz would doing anything for one...


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy has a fetish for balls. We have to keep them in the freezer or she sniffs them out everywhere and wants us to throw it for her 24/7. It gets quite annoying.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly likes nothing better than *** ends she must smoke 20 a day when were on walks. If we sit on a bench searches around the seat till she finds the right brand she seems very selective. She doesn't eat them just chews, the same with feathers.

She also defluffs tennis balls and cuddly toys. The toys she keeps the longgest are the Macdonalds cuddlies like Smurfs.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Dead foot skin  Lolly come charging up the stairs if she hears me filing my feet. She then tries hard to lick the dust


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Dead foot skin  Lolly come charging up the stairs if she hears me filing my feet. She then tries hard to lick the dust


hahahahhaha and ewww...hahahahha


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

The kids toy, especially figures, I'm sure he thinks there toy box is his too..He'll trot up the stairs and pick one and trot back down happily only to have them taken off him and will continue doing it until he gets fed up

Also socks, any tissue or paper...my daughter was writing out her Christmas cards for her class and had just enough for all the children, she must of accidentally dropped an envelope on the floor and low and behold guess who had chewed it up...she was not a happy bunny 

I think it looks like socks/underwear, tissue and balls are all in the cockapoos dna...
Including their individual fetish's


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Slippers for Cookie, and anything under the sofa! She brings them out one by one, it's quite handy sometimes, all the stuff we couldn't find before!


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

crunchie love toilet roll and socks.. she is a little bugger for it lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've loved this thread hearing about Cockapoo's and their fetishes. However, I didn't think Millie had a fetish... that is until this morning. We were walking along the beach and then she reminded me..... She loves to play with Cuttle Fish. Takes her ages to pick one up as they are rather flat to the ground, but then she proudly runs along holding it delicately in her mouth.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I've loved this thread hearing about Cockapoo's and their fetishes. However, I didn't think Millie had a fetish... that is until this morning. We were walking along the beach and then she reminded me..... She loves to play with Cuttle Fish. Takes her ages to pick one up as they are rather flat to the ground, but then she proudly runs along holding it delicately in her mouth.


A very discerning 'poo! Jenna loves rotting fish on the beach, or crab which she proudly presents to anyone she meets. I think they'd prefer cuttlefish!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well people ginger is then just a normal cockapoo for she has at least half of all theses fetishes put together. i thank god for this group,or else ,i would think my puppy is on the crazy side,,but now i see she is just a normal poo with all the rest of them .she never comes in the house with out a leaf or a stick,now she tries to walk of with my fire wood,,so i guess it is just a-ok for cockapoos to be a little weird haa Haa, but they sure are lovable in every way aren't they...lumpy


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raffy loves feathers and socks but his favourite at the moment is fir cones. We walk past several fir trees of different varieties and invariably we have to fish one out of his mouth as 'leave it' just doesn't work with this delicacy


----------

